# Schecter Pasadena Pickups, anyone know?



## PunkBillCarson (Jun 2, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with these pickups? Was looking at:







and I saw they have a Pasadena and Pasadena Plus. They're made by Schecter. Anyone know if these are good pickups or not?


----------



## Whammy (Jun 2, 2016)

Don't know about that specific model. But Schecter make some very high quality pickups.
You'll see them in a lot of their USA MasterWorks guitars.

Don't know why their pickups are not more popular. Maybe it's a marketing thing.
They've been making handwired pickups in America since the 70's


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jun 2, 2016)

So if I were to buy that guitar, there'd be no point in changing them?


----------



## Whammy (Jun 2, 2016)

If you buy that guitar there is no doubt that you will have high quality pickups at your fingertips. Whether or not they suit your taste is another question. But that boils down to personal preference. 

The information on Schecter's page about the Pasadena Plus states that it was originally made for Avenged Sevenfold's Zacky Vengeance. That should give you a good indication on the sound of the pickups.
Hopefully someone else on here may have used them and can give their opinion.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jun 2, 2016)

Well I'm an A7X fan (when it comes to Waking the Fallen to Self-Titled) Watched a video, and they sound reasonably tight. Wonder how they'd sound with a 6505+. So I shouldn't be afraid of ....ty pickups when I see Schecter has made them?


----------



## robski92 (Jun 2, 2016)

> The information on Schecter's page about the Pasadena Plus states that it was originally made for Avenged Sevenfold's Zacky Vengeance.



I wonder if it sounds similar to the SD JB. I know he used JBs in his guitar for a long time.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jun 2, 2016)

So it would also stand to reason that Schecter Brimstones aren't bad either then.


----------



## robski92 (Jun 2, 2016)

There's a couple demos on youtube of the brimstone pickups. They don't sound to bad, though I don't really like the tones they used for them so I can't really judge from them.


----------



## Zado (Jun 8, 2016)

robski92 said:


> I wonder if it sounds similar to the SD JB. I know he used JBs in his guitar for a long time.



Schecter's JB is supposed to be the Sunset Strip, the Pasadenas are overwound PAFs


----------



## LTigh (Jun 16, 2016)

robski92 said:


> I wonder if it sounds similar to the SD JB. I know he used JBs in his guitar for a long time.



Right-- thanks to a NGD which should be up later, gotta say that the Pasadena Plus is nothing like a JB-- It sounds much hotter (despite the specs indicating that the JB has slightly higher DCR), got a lot more midrange response, and just like someone else mentioned, sounds like an (extremely) overwound PAF.

Takes quite a bit of getting used to if you use JBs on the regular. Took me quite a bit of tooling around before I was able to get used to the pickups, but once you dial in the right tones, they're sweet as hell.

That's just my personal experience, though. Your mileage may vary.

Also, another thing-- the Pasadenas work really well at loud volumes-- they're definitely a gigging pickup-- low volumes and headphones tend to muddy things up a bit (thanks to the pronounced upper mids-- I've had to roll back the mids on my amps quite a bit when plugging in).

In addition, when split, the Pasadena Set has a very P-90 vibe, which I found pleasantly surprising.

Over all, right now my initial impression is that I really like the neck version of the Pasadena, the Plus Bridge version is a bit of a bucking bronco that needs to get broken in (then again, I've only been able to play with it for about 4 hours).


----------



## Zado (Jun 20, 2016)

Pasadenas are supposed to be Schecter's Brownsound oriented pickups, which seems quite unappropriate considering all VH pickups are very low output... but then again, the Plus version might be verrrry pushed f the regulas Pasas. Still curious to hear these and the Route 57. 
Some demos thru a boosted superlead would be gracious


----------



## EMGPowers (Jan 6, 2018)

I know this is a big necro bump but just in case anyone stumbles upon this searching like I have... here I am. There are still not many reviews on the Pasadena set.
My experience has been amazing with these pickups. I bought a Schecter Solo II Custom a year or so ago and it has become my favorite guitar. These pickups scream in a great way, but also clean up very nicely. They've got some chunk and body to them without being muddy, good string separation, and a strong upper mid/treble bite and cut. I play anywhere from clean, to classic rock, modern rock, to heavier LoG, KSE, an beyond with these, and they kill. I use the tone knob to get me where I want and it usually resides around 5-7 (strong upper freq boost again).
I've had experience with several EMGs, and many Duncan's, and these are my favorite for versatility, especially down to C/Drop C.
Here's a little demo I did a while back if it helps anyone.


----------



## Strobe (Jan 8, 2018)

_First a quick rant on necro and the search function:_
Personally, I don't think anyone should worry about the necro bump. I would rather read a thread with a bunch of posts in it rather than the same thread with 2-3 posts showing up a dozen times. If you post a topic that has been discussed before someone is going to tell you to use the search function. If you use the search function, someone is going to complain that you necro'd a post. Honestly, the whole stigma against post necro should just die. It has been a stupid thing since thing since the advent of forums.

_Ranting done, back on topic:_
I am glad to see some demos of these. I always wondered about these pickups, and was turned off simply because they were an unknown. Maybe I have just never seen it, but it seems Schecter does not do a great job of explaining what their different pickups sound like. I will be honest, if I hear the description overwound PAF - well, I don't know what to expect from that - it seems most aftermarket pickups that could apply to.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 8, 2018)

Yeah, we only worry about necro-bumping when it's to add "cool guitar bro" or something similarly useless. If you're adding something useful to a thread like this, it's actually preferred to making a new thread.


----------



## EMGPowers (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks fellas. I think this might be my first post on the forum and didn't want to come off as a "newb" and self promoter spamming my tunes. I'm a bit of a gear nerd and always hate when I can't find good information on a product. 
The pickups are legit. Never forget Schecter made their name/mark on the guitar world on pickups and hardware initially. Give em a chance. If it's a US quality built pickup, I'm always down to give it a rip. Especially anything that's a mid to high line Schecter product.


----------



## Zado (Jan 18, 2018)

I played the Pasadena single coils and a Pasadena Classic bridge in an H-S-S Traditional Wembley. Great great sounding pickups for classic-hard rock stuff, very singing and musical. I'm not into superdowntuned heavygain stuff, but for lower gain they rock


----------



## afd1469 (Jul 27, 2018)

EMGPowers said:


> I know this is a big necro bump but just in case anyone stumbles upon this searching like I have... here I am. There are still not many reviews on the Pasadena set.
> My experience has been amazing with these pickups. I bought a Schecter Solo II Custom a year or so ago and it has become my favorite guitar. These pickups scream in a great way, but also clean up very nicely. They've got some chunk and body to them without being muddy, good string separation, and a strong upper mid/treble bite and cut. I play anywhere from clean, to classic rock, modern rock, to heavier LoG, KSE, an beyond with these, and they kill. I use the tone knob to get me where I want and it usually resides around 5-7 (strong upper freq boost again).
> I've had experience with several EMGs, and many Duncan's, and these are my favorite for versatility, especially down to C/Drop C.
> Here's a little demo I did a while back if it helps anyone.




Glad you dig the axe. I'm looking at the Solo II Custom myself!


----------



## Zado (Jul 28, 2018)

Still no idea why these pups aren't more successfull nowadays. Ok, I get that Schecter doesn't have the djentytrendy endorsed guy advertising em like there's no tomorrow, but still they _are _nice pickups, and deserve a lil better.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jul 28, 2018)

Zado said:


> Still no idea why these pups aren't more successfull nowadays. Ok, I get that Schecter doesn't have the djentytrendy endorsed guy advertising em like there's no tomorrow, but still they _are _nice pickups, and deserve a lil better.



That might soon be a thing, because I plan on getting the Schecter S-II Custom in Cherry Red.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 28, 2018)

Zado said:


> Still no idea why these pups aren't more successfull nowadays. Ok, I get that Schecter doesn't have the djentytrendy endorsed guy advertising em like there's no tomorrow, but still they _are _nice pickups, and deserve a lil better.


the apocalypse pickups work well for more modern stuff ime.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Aug 1, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the apocalypse pickups work well for more modern stuff ime.



One of my...let's say top 3...favorite pickup sets right now. Just super chunky and aggressive with great clarity, definition, and percussive attack without being thin or weak (although they are more medium to medium-high instead of high-output, but that makes them versatile too)


----------



## Zado (Aug 1, 2018)

LeviathanKiller said:


> One of my...let's say top 3...favorite pickup sets right now. Just super chunky and aggressive with great clarity, definition, and percussive attack without being thin or weak (although they are more medium to medium-high instead of high-output, but that makes them versatile too)


I like the peculiarity of some of their pickups of deliverin a clear and aggressive sound without being overly high output. For example, the Sunset Strip is a ceramic badass bastard, but it's not super hot, tho it sounds very aggro


----------

